# Usage rate of EO vs. FO



## gsc (Nov 25, 2014)

I typiclly use FO in my CP soaps but I've been wanting to use blends of EO instead.  How do I know how much EO to use?


----------



## lsg (Nov 25, 2014)

Depending on the essential oil, I use from .5 oz to 1 oz per pound of oils.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 26, 2014)

I think around 3% is fine, but taking in to account the safe rates for the EOs. 

You can't do 1.5% clove and 1.5% lavender, for example. 0.4% clove and 2.6% lavender is within the safe limits for both EOs. 

Check with your supplier for the safe amounts for soaping


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 26, 2014)

I agree with EG on all counts. As a general rule I find that anything less than .5 oz (about 1 Tbsp) per lb of soap ends up so faint as to be barely noticeable and often fades completely within a few weeks.  My Grandma would call it being "penny-wise but puns foolish."  If you are going to spend the $$$ for fragrance, make it count.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 26, 2014)

Okay, question regarding clove EO....I've not used it but have a customer request for a clove soap with nothing else added scent wise....any suggestions on how to get a nice clove since it can only be used in a low percentage?   I told her I would investigate.   TIA for any suggestions!


----------



## new12soap (Nov 26, 2014)

Clove is incredibly potent and pungent. Try a small test batch with only 0.4% and see, but I am betting it will have some scent.

eta: gsc, I have been shouting it from the rafters: you must Must MUST check safe usage rates! contact your supplier, go to the IFRA website, find a good, reliable source for EO usage, something! But you cannot just use a general blanket rule for all FOs or all EOs. Please Check!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 26, 2014)

gsc, please read the responses and suggestions that have already been given.  There are many many posts on this forum regarding this.   You have been given excellent advice please read and utilize the information.   Every FO/EO gave safe usage rates and you need to follow them or you can have a soap that could possibly irritate someones skin or cause a reaction and that would be terrible.   If you've researched it and still have questions other will be happy to help.


----------

